# Eureka Mignon - new colours.



## Machina Espresso (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Just a quick post to let everyone know we now stock the Eureka Mignon in all the colours including the new Anthracite and Amaranth.

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/grinders-domestic-eureka

*Just to add: We hold ALL items in stock.

Cheers!

Machina


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anthracite is coooool


----------

